# PITH 2010 ???????



## hunter-27 (May 28, 2010)

While PITH 2009 was a success, lets not wait until November and the Holiday season to get 2010 up and running. I hope someone steps up to take the beating

, I mean the event.:wink: Hope everyone is looking forward 

to it as much as I am.


Landon


----------



## bitshird (May 28, 2010)

Landon are you saying you are going to volunteer again?? you sure are a nice guy!!!


----------



## lwalden (May 28, 2010)

Hey Landon, count me in for the PITH 2010 exchange!!!


----------



## ldb2000 (May 28, 2010)

Hey ... Great idea Landon . It is soooooo nice of you to volunteer to do this . I'm in :devil::tongue::biggrin:


----------



## hunter-27 (May 28, 2010)

hunter-27 said:


> While PITH 2009 was a success, lets not wait until November and the Holiday season to get 2010 up and running. I  http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYY19US hope someone steps up to  http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYY19US take the beating
> 
> , I  http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYY19US mean the event.:wink: Hope everyone is looking forward
> 
> ...


 You all seem to have missed this part of my post so I have Highlighted and enlarged it so it would be more easily read.
http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYY19US 



Landon


----------



## Roy_Quast (May 28, 2010)

Looks like that SOMEONE is YOU..............Thanks for volunteering..........
Roy


----------



## mbroberg (May 28, 2010)

Originally Posted by *hunter-27* 

 
_While PITH 2009 was a success, lets  not wait until November and the Holiday season to get 2010 up and  running. I   hope no one tries to step in and    take the honor of running it from me.  Anyone who tries is in for a beating

, I   want to run the event.:wink: Hope everyone  is looking forward 

to it as much as I am.


Landon_






hunter-27 said:


> You all seem to have missed this part of my post so I have Highlighted and enlarged it so it would be more easily read.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ldb2000 (May 28, 2010)

He is such a civic minded person ..... Landon is OK in my book . Always so willing to step up and take the beat......err.....I mean take the task of running these things .


----------



## louisbry (May 28, 2010)

Thanks Landon.  I'm in for sure.  Sure was nice of you to step up to the plate.


----------



## hunter-27 (May 28, 2010)

mbroberg said:


> Originally Posted by *hunter-27*
> 
> 
> _While PITH 2009 was a success, lets not wait until November and the Holiday season to get 2010 up and running. I hope no one tries to step in and take the honor of running it from me. Anyone who tries is in for a beating
> ...


GOOD ONE. NOT NICE. BUT GOOD.




I've a got a better one for you Mike..............Scroll down please
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.


 
Landon


----------



## mbroberg (May 28, 2010)

Well Peek-A-Boo to you too:embarrassed::curse::embarrassed::curse:


----------



## hunter-27 (May 28, 2010)

http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYY19US


mbroberg said:


> Well Peek-A-Boo to you too:embarrassed::curse::embarrassed::curse:


----------



## ldb2000 (May 28, 2010)

Way to go Landon . Always putting your best face forward !!!!


----------



## bitshird (May 28, 2010)

Landon, with your experience and considerable knowledge of the proper way to conduct such a rowdy bunch as us. I see you as the ONLY logical choice, besides you're civic mindedness and considerable skills with this project, 




Oh by the way you can count me in for the PITH swap



Landon is such a great guy.


----------



## rdunn12 (May 28, 2010)

Count me in too,thanks for volunteering to do this Landon u da man!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## DurocShark (May 28, 2010)

I'm in for the swap, but I'm already running a swap. Otherwise I'd be all over it. Really.:alien:


----------



## snyiper (May 28, 2010)

Ill second that!!! Great guy that Landon!!!!



bitshird said:


> Landon, with your experience and considerable knowledge of the proper way to conduct such a rowdy bunch as us. I see you as the ONLY logical choice, besides you're civic mindedness and considerable skills with this project,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## louie (May 28, 2010)

Count me in. (just in case :biggrin


----------



## Displaced Canadian (May 28, 2010)

I should just keep my head down until Landon is bullied into running this, But what is all involved in running the PTIH?


----------



## keithlong (May 28, 2010)

Count me in for this one too.


----------



## witz1976 (May 28, 2010)

I have never participated in PITH to date...lets change this.  Please add me to the list too.


----------



## mredburn (May 29, 2010)

Hey thanks for vollunteering again Landon.   Im in.


----------



## pentex (May 29, 2010)

Please add me to the list. Thanks.


----------



## hunter-27 (May 29, 2010)

For those who are "signing up", keep in mind this event is NOT underway at this time and these "sign ups" are far from official so might want to follow along and watch for the OFFICIAL sign up thread when it is posted.


----------



## DurocShark (May 29, 2010)

hunter-27 said:


> For those who are "signing up", keep in mind this event is NOT underway at this time and these "sign ups" are far from official so might want to follow along and watch for the OFFICIAL sign up thread when it is posted.



Does that mean you're giving in?


----------



## hunter-27 (May 29, 2010)

http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYY19US That means I'm not in charge of NUTTIN so best hold off on the sign ups.


----------



## mredburn (May 29, 2010)

Shucks Landon we're just trying to show our support for you.:biggrin:


----------



## DurocShark (May 29, 2010)

And our appreciation for the work you did last year.


----------



## hunter-27 (May 29, 2010)

I appreciate the thoughts, I brought it up only so it did not get put off until end of the year again, a lot goes on in NOV and DEC.


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 1, 2010)

*It will happen!*

To those who are looking forward to this, Landon has found his fool.  :redface:  PITH 2010 will kick-off shortly after Jeff's (workinforwood) Casing Pen Challenge ends.  :biggrin:  SIGN-UPS WILL OCCUR AT THAT TIME.  Please don't sign-up now, it won't count.


----------



## hunter-27 (Jun 1, 2010)

Cant Wait.


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 2, 2010)

Me either! I love these!


----------



## Craftdiggity (Jun 2, 2010)

This sounds fun...What is it?


----------



## bitshird (Jun 2, 2010)

Kool.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jun 2, 2010)

Mike,
You are an amazing fool. Thanks for stepping up to the plate after trying to throw Landon under the bus . I look forward to a great PITH with you at the wheel!!!!


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 2, 2010)

Craftdiggity said:


> This sounds fun...What is it?



Bunch of names get tossed in a hat and then are drawn and paired up. Whoever you're paired with sends you a pen, and you send them a pen. 

PITH = Pen In The Hat

It's a really cool way to get your hands on what other folks are doing. And you get a great pen in the process!


----------



## Chuck Key (Jun 2, 2010)

DurocShark said:


> PITH = Pen In The Hat


 

Like this?


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## mbroberg (Jun 2, 2010)

Chuck Key said:


> Like this?




Not exactly, but I'd take it in a heart beat.  That is cool!!


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 2, 2010)

Mike , I don't envy your task , especially with this bunch of jokers but I thank you . If I wasn't running the Challenge I would have stepped in to save .... errr .... I mean help Landon out of the mess he almost got himself into ..... Really .... I would have ..... I swear .....:wink::biggrin:


I have a special smilie just for you Mike .


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 2, 2010)

Eric,  I had no idea he could roll and jump so fast.  I was driving that bus as fast as I could!!:tongue::devil:

Butch,
That is exactly what I look like when I figure out how to do something different on a pen.:biggrin::biggrin:

The PITH will be fun!  But first,  Stage 3 and a casing pen challenge.  I love this place!arty:


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm skipping the casing pen contest. I don't have time to scratch my butt most days as it is.


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 2, 2010)

DurocShark said:


> I'm skipping the casing pen contest. I don't have time to scratch my butt most days as it is.



That's a visual I could have done without!!


----------



## DurocShark (Jun 2, 2010)

mbroberg said:


> That's a visual I could have done without!!




How YOU doin'?

:wink:


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## hunter-27 (Jun 2, 2010)

http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYY19US


mbroberg said:


> Eric, I had no idea he could roll and jump so fast. I was driving that bus as fast as I could!!:tongue::devil:
> 
> Butch,
> That is exactly what I look like when I figure out how to do something different on a pen.:biggrin::biggrin:
> ...


 I'm quick like a Ninja


----------



## bitshird (Jun 2, 2010)

Mike, Thanks a bunch for undertaking this huge effort. I love these events!!!


----------



## phillywood (Jun 2, 2010)

DurocShark said:


> Bunch of names get tossed in a hat and then are drawn and paired up. Whoever you're paired with sends you a pen, and you send them a pen.
> 
> PITH = Pen In The Hat
> 
> It's a really cool way to get your hands on what other folks are doing. And you get a great pen in the process!


 

Don thanks for getting me out of the . you donnu how much embarassment you saved me.
BTW who made that Pen in the hat artifact?


----------



## Chuck Key (Jun 3, 2010)

phillywood said:


> BTW who made that Pen in the hat artifact?


 
:bulgy-eyes:, raising hand. :redface:

Chuckie


----------



## phillywood (Jun 3, 2010)

Chuck Key said:


> :bulgy-eyes:, raising hand. :redface:
> 
> Chuckie


 
Hey, Chuck, don't raise you hands like oh, brother. I asked about the wooden artifact that you postd man. That was a compliment.


----------



## bobleibo (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey Landon........
What perfect timing! You can use the PITH exchange as a warm-up to the Superbowl Pool that you said you wanted to run this coming season, yes?  The PITH gets over just in time to crank it up again. You are awesome!

Bob


----------



## mredburn (Jun 3, 2010)

Have we voted him  in as "El Presidente for Life" for the Free style Pen contest yet?


----------



## hunter-27 (Jun 3, 2010)

bobleibo said:


> Hey Landon........
> What perfect timing! You can use the PITH exchange as a warm-up to the Superbowl Pool that you said you wanted to run this coming season, yes? The PITH gets over just in time to crank it up again. You are awesome!
> 
> Bob


 
You are the poolmaster my friend, exxellent job.  Looking forward to the sequel.


----------



## hunter-27 (Jun 3, 2010)

http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYY19US


mredburn said:


> Have we voted him in as "El Presidente for Life" for the Free style Pen contest yet?


Not sure if I have enough hinny 

do go there again.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 3, 2010)

Landon , we are getting to see another side of you .... and it ain't pretty :biggrin: ...... MY EYES !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------

